

Show HN: Mozaic: Transform a canvas picture into a photomosaic. - efe
http://efekarakus.github.com/mozaic/
Mozaic is a jQuery based JavaScript library for transforming an HTML5 canvas into a photomosaic of small images.
======
madryKielbasa
Your coding style is perfect. Easy to read and very efficient! Keep up the
good work; you certainly are an inspiration.

------
V-Tosti
Well done. Your coding is well elaborated and uncomplicated in form, making it
easy to comprehend. Keep up the good work.

------
osmankarakus
good work

